
UX/UI Book Club: Read a Book-a-Month - FinnPinkney
https://www.memorisely.com/book-club
======
FinnPinkney
I joined this Remote book club at the start of the month. We read a new design
book every month and jump on a zoom call with the author. It's pretty fun and
free to join.

